# Confused about Triton TRA001



## papaworx (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this forum. So far I have used an improvised router table with my PC-Plunger. By now I have gained some more confidence and would like to move up to a Triton TRA001 3 1/4 HP with a Veritas base plate in my setup. Sears Canada advertises the TRA001. But they don't mention the through table crank. Some older reviews mention that the 3 1/4 HP doesn't have the lift, some newer reviews claim it does. Could anybody pleeease give me an authoritative answer?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Ralph, 
I have a Triton 3-1/4hp router in one of my tables with the thru the table winder handle & it is a TRC001. The TRA001 is an older model without the winder handle. The new 3-1/4hp Tritons have that feature now.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## MelBoston (Apr 24, 2010)

*The TRA001 Triton Router...Does it have the winder handle*



jlord said:


> Hi Ralph,
> I have a Triton 3-1/4hp router in one of my tables with the thru the table winder handle & it is a TRC001. The TRA001 is an older model without the winder handle. The new 3-1/4hp Tritons have that feature now.


Just ordered the Triton TRA001 and it should be delivered in a few days. I wanted a TRC001 but was told that the TRC and the TRA were the same, just how they were badged for different countries (different voltages ?). I too want the above-table crank!That's why I ordered it. What will I get in the box?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here in Australia the 3.25HP one with through the table height winder is known as the TRA001B and sells for $A399.00.


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

I just received Friday from Sears (USA) the Triton 31/4 hp router. The Sears site listed the model as TRA001, but the router that was delivered is a TRC001, with the table winder.
HTH

Ken


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

It seems Sears did not change the model# for the new Triton in the description.


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

jlord said:


> It seems Sears did not change the model# for the new Triton in the description.


Yes James, and most other vendors for this router it seems..

One issue I had with the winder handle was that I couldn't 'hit' the key on the router with the female end of the handle.
I cut a piece of 1" dowel to ~3/4" long and drilled a 1/2" home thru the length along one edge.
I then glued the dowel to the groove in the router base with the hole lined up with the hole in the table plate. The dowel now guides the handle rod straight down to mate with the key.

The dowel can be much longer but 3/4" doesn't block the DC port in case someone is using it in a table.

Ken


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken 

You may want to check out the links below 

Router Forums - View Single Post - Triton 2 1/4 Router
Router Forums - View Single Post - Triton 2 1/4 Router
Router Forums - View Single Post - Triton 2 1/4 Router
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/12608-triton-2-1-4-router-4.html
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/12608-triton-2-1-4-router.html

========



KenM said:


> Yes James, and most other vendors for this router it seems..
> 
> One issue I had with the winder handle was that I couldn't 'hit' the key on the router with the female end of the handle.
> I cut a piece of 1" dowel to ~3/4" long and drilled a 1/2" home thru the length along one edge.
> ...


----------



## KenM (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the links Bob, that's good info.
But my issue wasn't the length of the handle, it was that with only the 3/8" plate thickness the end of the handle wandered and I couldn't connect the end of the handle with the key on the router. The piece of dowel under the plate holds the handle straight.
Ken


----------



## papaworx (Nov 28, 2010)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks again. It turned out exactly as you all predicted. The TRA001 arrived as TRC001 with above table crank and all.


----------

